

Show HN: Uber API SDK for iOS, “Aubergine” - nstj
https://github.com/tomj/Aubergine

======
nstj
First OSS I've ever published - and it's only just started :) First post I've
made to HN too. Hope people can make some fun products which hook in to Uber's
API

------
chubs
Good example of how to use mantle, too!

~~~
nstj
Cheers! I've always been a little skeptical of Mantle but it works for now.
Might move to Core Data a few versions from now (I like
NSFetchedResultsControllers).

